

Twelve Demonstrated Ways to Significantly Extend Maximum Mouse Life Span - reasonattlm
http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2009/08/a-list-of-interesting-longevity-enhancement-methods-in-mice.php

======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=reasonattlm>

